# Neue Bestimmungen für Angelkutter



## Petrusautor (24. November 2002)

Es könnte sein, dass der Beitrag etwas mit dem von teamwotan angesprochenen Thema >Kutterangeln nach 2006< zu tun hat.
Während unserer gestrigen Fangfahrt unterhielt ich mich mit dem Skipper der MS &quot;ALFRED&quot; aus Heiligenhafen und hörte im Hintergrund über UKW die Gespräche der anderen Skipper mit.
Auf Nachfrage erklärte man mir dann, dass die EU eine neue Richtlinie erlassen hat, nach der auf der Ostsee zukünftig nur noch Schiff mit Doppelrumpf (ausgenommen Sportboote) fahren sollten. Dies würde auch die Angelkutter betreffen, deren Eigner sich allerdings derart teure Neubauten nicht würden leisten können. Man versuche daher eine Sonderlösung für die Angelkutter zu finden, die evtl. darin bestehen könnte, sie als Sportboot zu deklarieren.
Ein Sportboot ist ein Schiff, dass ausschließlich Zwecken der Freizeitgestaltung dient. Darum heißt es wohl auch so schön in auswärts: Lystbaade oder pleasure-boats. Es darf mit dem Amtlichen Sportbootführerschein See gefahren werden, wenn nicht mehr als 12 Fahrgäste an Bord sind.
Es könnte also auch zunehmend zu der Situation kommen, dass entsprechende Boote auch ohne Skipper zu chartern sind, wenn sich ein geeigneter Schiffsführer unter den Anglern befindet. 
Für die Reedereien wird sich eine Ersparnis in der Schiffsführung ergeben, man braucht keine Leute mehr mit Seemännischen Patenten, ein Ruheständler mit Sportbootführerschein und Revierkenntnissen, der sich die Rente aufbessern möchte, reicht dann allemal und ist preiswerteer zu haben. 
Man wird abwarten müssen, was die in ihrer Regelwut weltfremden EU-Abgeordneten mit ihren alles in allem gutgemeinten Richtlinien sich noch einfallen lassen (siehe Fäkalientanks).

Inzwischen hat mich ein Sportfreund von der Wassersportseite aus etwas schlauer gemacht. Demzufolge handelt es sich um die seit dem 06. April 1998 in der EU in Kraft getretene neue europäische Fahrgastschifffahrtsrichtlinie (98/18/EG), die - grundsätzlich betrachtet - sehr sinnvoll und für den Konstrukteur auch gut anzuwenden ist. Dass die Schiffe nicht mehr fahren dürfen, wird aktuell ab dem jhr 2006 durch eine neue Verordnung der See-BG geregelt, die in Deutschland für die Sicherheit von Besatzung und Schiff verantwortlich ist. 
Er weist als Konstrukteur von Schiffen darauf hin, dass das, was wir Angler als Angelkutter kennen, zum größten Teil schwimmernder Schrott ist, der schnellstens abgewrackt gehört.


----------



## Ace (24. November 2002)

Danke für die Info´s Petrusautor

Ist ein interresantes Thema, bin gespannt wie es ausgeht...


----------



## Andreas Mueller (24. November 2002)

Da saufen regelmäßig schrottreife Oeltanker ab und die machen sich nen Kopf um die Angelkutter :e


----------



## Udo Mundt (24. November 2002)

So sieht das aus Andreas!
Die Kleinen kann am ja piesacken und an den Großen
traut man sich nicht ran :v


----------



## marioschreiber (24. November 2002)

Zitat aus dem &quot;Schaufenster&quot;, Regionalblatt aus dem Gebiet Heiligenhafen, vom 13.Nov. 2002




Kommt das Aus für
       Hochseeangelfahrten?

Informationsveranstaltung brachte keine klaren Erkenntnisse
Oldenburg.Statt einer frischen Seebrise, wie es
dem Beruf der Schiffsunternehmer angemessen
gewesen wäre, beherrschten qualmende Köpfe
die Veranstaltung der Entwicklungsgesellschaft Ostholstein (egoh) im Gewerbezentrum.

Oldenburg. Es ging um die Frage, ob die Bäderschifffahrt und die Hochseeangelfahrten an Nord- und Ostsee noch eine Zukunft haben.
Die egoh befürchtet große Schwierigkeiten für die Betriebe, da eine neue Richtlinie der Europäischen Union erhöhte Sicherheitsstandards für die Schiffe bis spätestens 2010 fordert. Allerdings ist die EU garnicht mal der Bösewicht. Sie lässt nämlich Ausnahmen für Schiffe bis zu 24 Meter Länge zu, und diese Schiffe machen den Großteil der Hochseeangelflotte aus. Diese Ausnahmen hat allerdmgs die Bundesrepublik Deutschland außer Kraft gesetzt, und das drangsaliert die Schiffsbetreiber. Betroffen sind in Deutschland 92 Unternehmen mit 140 Schiffen und 406   Besatzungsmitgliedern. Sie befördern nahezu 600 000 Gäste pro Jahr. Dies sichert über 2 600 Arbeitsplätze in den Küstenregionen. Allein die
Hochseeangelflotte in Heiligenhafen befördert jährlich   86 000 Gäste.
„Wir haben bereits die schärfsten Sicherheitsvorkehungen in Europa&quot;, erklärte Claus-Peter Matthiensen, Geschäftsführer der egoh, in seiner Einleitung. „Wir sehen keine Veranlassung, die Bestimmungen zu verschärfen. Die alten Schiffe können auch nicht ohne Weiteres nachgerüstet
werden.&quot;
„Die EU hat sich was dabei gedacht, die kleinen Schiffe
auszunehmen&quot;, sagte Willy Lüdtke aus Burgstaaken, Vor-
sitzender des Verbandes der norddeutschen Hochseeangelkutter.
Wir müssen mit den Anglern in die Hauptfanggebiete kommen. Alles andere ist nicht interessant.&quot; Greifen allerdmgs die neuen Richtlinien und werden sie von den Schiffsbetreibern nicht umgesetzt, dürfen die Schiffe die Fanggebiete, die meistens weiter als zehn Seemeilen von der Küste entfernt liegen, zumeist nicht mehr ansteuern. Die Schiffe dürfen dann, je nach künftiger Klassifizierung, nur noch küstennahe Gewässer befahren. Willy Lüdtke beklagte, dass für die anderen EU-Länder solche engen Richtlinien nicht gelten würden.Klaus Grensemann vom Bundesverkersministerium hielt dagegen, man dürfe nicht nur
die Wirtschaftlichkeit sehen.
„Wir sind auch der Advokat, der die Sicherheit der Gäste im
Auge hat&quot;, sagte er.
Diplom-Ingenieur Jörg Brandt aus Lübeck bezifferte die Kosten für die Umrüstungen je nach Schiff auf 250 000
bis 300 000 Euro. Schiffsneubauten würden etwa 1,2 Millionen Euro kosten. Steuerberater Reinhard Gering gab zu Bedenken, dass es schwierig werde für die Betriebe, eine Bank zu finden, die hierfür die Finanzierung übernehme. Dipl.-Ing. Jürgen Sanselzon von der See-Berufsgenossenschaft empfahl den Unternehmern, die neue Richtlinien-Tabelle einfach Punkt für Punkt abzuarbeiten und die Schiffe umzurüsten. „Prüfen Sie das individuell&quot;, riet er. „Und fragen Sie sich, ob Sie das bezahlen können und wollen. Das unterliegt Ihrer unternehmerischen
Entscheidung.&quot;
Die Frage, warum Deutschland die EU-Ausnahmereglung
denn nicht zulasse, wurde seitens des Ministeriums und der
See-Genossenschaft   konsequent umgangen. Nicht jeder
Teilnehmer war sich im Laufe der Veranstaltung noch sicher,
ob denn seine bisherige „Lesart&quot; der Paragraphen die richtige war. Grund genug, die Zukunftssorgen noch einmal zu überdenken. Die egoh lädt deshalb in zwei Monaten zu einem weiteren Gespräch nach Oldenburg ein.


----------



## Seehund (25. November 2002)

Das ist ja sehr interessant, wenn es auch für die betroffenen Reedereien auch nicht glücklich sein dürfte.

Auch bin ich im Augenblick noch nicht davon überzeugt, dass sich dass Ganze so positiv auf alle Kutterangler auswirken wird, denn so einfach ist es nicht wie hier schon angedacht, einfach einen Rentner als Skipper einsetzen und einen 24 mtr. Kutter mit 12 Gästen auf die hohe See rausschicken. Da werden die SBG und andere Sicherheitsbehörden noch ein kräftiges Wörtchen mitreden wollen.

Wenn aber diese Situation von und mit den Betrofenen schon mal öffentlich diskutiert wird, kommt mit Sicherheit in absehbarer Zeit auch Bewegung in diese Angelegenheit.

Leider werden aber auch hier wieder Arbeitsplätze dran glauben müssen, denn für alle Kutter wird eine Umrüstung aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen, einfach nicht realisierbar sein.

Schauen wir mal wie sich dieses weiter entwickelt.


----------



## marioschreiber (25. November 2002)

Welche Umrüstungen wären das den genau?


----------



## marioschreiber (25. November 2002)

> Allerdings ist die EU garnicht mal der Bösewicht. Sie lässt nämlich Ausnahmen für Schiffe bis zu 24 Meter Länge zu, und diese Schiffe machen den Großteil der Hochseeangelflotte aus. Diese Ausnahmen hat allerdmgs die Bundesrepublik Deutschland außer Kraft gesetzt.


Das sollten die mal begründen!


----------



## Seehund (25. November 2002)

Ja, das bleibt abzuwarten, was sich schlaue Köpfe hier ausdenken und wie sie es begründen werden.

Aber ich bin sicher, dass bei einer EU-Regleung Deutschland wieder einmal den Vorreiter mit Schulmeisterfunktion übernehmen wird.

Detail hierüber habe ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht in Erfahrung gebracht. Hier im Board hört man dagegen mehr.

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven


----------



## Petrusautor (25. November 2002)

Zu diesem Thema wird auch im Forum von www.boote-forum.de Rubrik &quot;Allgemeines zum Boot&quot; debattiert. Auch dort liegen einige interessante Postings vor.
Um Unklarheiten von vornherein auszuschließen, der Petrusautor heißt dort DODI-Skipper.


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. November 2002)

Na, wenn da die EG dran ist, glaube ich fest an eine fach-
lich fundierte Entscheidung, zum Beispiel von Seefahrtnation
Nr. 1 ÖSTERREICH . Herr Fischler wirds schon (hin-)richten.


----------



## Angelwebshop (25. November 2002)

Hi Ihr Bootsangler,

macht Euch mal keine Sorgen. 

schon mal was von Panama, Honduras, Äquador, usw. gehört. Es gibt ja bereits jetzt Angelkutter die unter diesen Flaggen laufen, die brauchen nicht einmal den jetzigen in Deutschland und Europa vorgeschriebenen Personalschlüssel zu erfüllen. 

Damit schlagen die Reedereien gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer klappe, keine halbjährlichen teuren Untersuchungen mehr, weniger Personal und mit den unverzollten Waren dürfte wieder etwas gehen. 

Das ganze ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, es wurde mir bei einem gemütlichen Abend auf einem Deutschen Angelkutter vom Kapitän erzählt.

Ich glaube die ORCA Flotte läuft ja bereits unter einer anderen Flagge.


----------



## marioschreiber (25. November 2002)

Ob das der richtige Weg ist?
Siehe Spanische Küste!
Ich befürchte das dann selbst der momentane Standart nachlassen könnte.
Und wenn das so einfach wäre, dann hätten die das schon nach dem wegfall des zollfreien Einkaufs gemacht!


----------



## Angelwebshop (26. November 2002)

Hallo,

ich wollte damit nicht gesagt haben das ich dafür bin. Vielmehr ist es eine Alternative die kommen könnte um gehörig Kosten zu sparen.

Die ORCA Flotte läuft ja bereits unter einer Fremdflagge.

Im ürbigen denke ich das man den einen oder anderen Seelenverkäufer schon aus dem Verkehr ziehen sollte. 

Doch wenn die unter anderer Flagge laufen haben die Behörden keine Handhabe. Das dass, nicht unserer Sicherheit dient dürfte klar sein. Aber manchen Reedereien steht das Wasser jetzt schon bis zum Hals, was also werden Sie tun um zu überleben. Ein neues Schiff kaufen die sicher nicht.

Um in Zukunft mehr noch mehr als 12 Personen mitnehmen zudürfen, braucht es eine Zulassung als Fahrgastschiff, und das haben zur Zeit nur einige der ganzen Ostseekutter. Hier währe einmal die Seho und die Karoline der Reederei Stengel die die Zulassung haben. 

Nun warten wir erst einaml ab, sicher gibt es bis zur endgüligen Verordung noch jede Menge Übergangsregelungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2002)

Wnns um Kutter geht: Selten wurde mal was besser, obs von der EU, unserer Bundesregierung, den Landesregierungen oder den Reedereien/Besatzungen kam.
Letztlich zahlt immer der Angler draufgezahlt: 
Immer mehr Geld für immer weniger Leistung.

Ausnahmen wie unser Seehund bestätigen hier nur die Regel!!


----------



## Laksos (26. November 2002)

Ich frage mich bloß, wie&acute;s dann an den deutschen Anlegestellen unserer Angelkutter an den Wochenenden aussehen wird:

Wenn jeder Kahn nur 12 Mann mitnehmen darf (theoretisch toll wär&acute;s zwar schon) und Fr bis So der Pier brechend voll mit erwartungsvollen Anglern überfüllt ist; wer soll die denn eigentlich alle mitnehmen? So viele Angelkutter gibt es doch gar nicht in Deutschland! Dann muß ja wieder jeder wie früher, als wir alle 12 Jahre auf &acute;nen Traum-Porsche oder aber auch &acute;nen Trabbi warten mußten, seine 1-Tages-Dotschtour um Jahre voraus buchen! Oder Horden von sehnsüchtigen Anglern campieren bereits 3 Tage und Nächte vorher am Anleger wie bei &acute;nem Kelly Family - Konzert, um eines der heiß begehrten 12 Tickets zu erhaschen!! 

Also ich kann mir im Moment nur schwer vorstellen, daß so eine Regelung alle Kutterangler zufriedenstellen kann.


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. November 2002)

Also, mir ist das eigentlich völlig egal. Ich würde sowieso
nie wieder einen dieser &quot;Besenstiel-anbinde und Angler-abzocke Kutter&quot; betreten. Ich sehe aber ein, dass es für viele Kollegen leider der einzige Weg zum Fisch bleiben wird. Es kann allerdings nicht so weitergehen, wie bisher!
Dieses stinkende Elend von Angelkuttern (ich denke noch
heute an die Erlebnisse, wenn man mal aus der Hose mußte)
gehört dringend aufgemischt. Da werden in der Regel ausgemusterte Kutter, ohne das man groß investiert, zum Au-
fenthaltort für Angler gemacht. Kaum vernünftiges Personal
eingesetzt und bei jeder Tour vielleicht 100 Liter Diesel vertuckert. Das alles berechtigt dann zum Inkasso mittlerweile richtiger Summen.
Meinetwegen muß es sowas nicht geben! :e  :v


----------



## Makreli (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Neue Bestimmungen für Angelkutter*

Jar wierd aber warscheinlich immer so bleiben


----------

